# MECCA | Arabia



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Sources: www.corbis.com www.flickr.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

More from flickr.com


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow very cool pix and impressive. Thank you


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very impressive and interesting city, what a pity i'll never be able to visit it


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

interesting pics of a city I most likely will neve see in real life


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

hoping one day they'll open to the non-muslim people...

beautiful


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Amazing city!!!!! Mecca is a really wonderful place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Shezan said:


> hoping one day they'll open to the non-muslim people...
> 
> beautiful


Well they even imposed quotas for muslims , plus many imposed procedures to go there


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi,
I went there for hajj some years ago...what memories 

The "mosque" (haram el makki) is really a pearl...with ground all marble and all time cleaned with special vehicules 
You have to take your shoes when you enter the mosque.
It's of course very well lighted all the night with magnifisient light.
You can go read Kuran any time you want, be it at the middle of night.

When i was there , we get used to get up at 3h30 am, and at 5h30 it was the fajr payer.
At 4h30, you cannot enter the mosque coz its so crowded.

Anyway, it seems we got from one world to another...


But, apart form the mosque, there is a lot the saudi authorities can do, at least destroy all the ancient buildings surrounding mecca and replace it with marble on ground.

And deny any car entering the city, should build a tramway, plant trees and other things...


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

africa500 said:


> Hi,
> I went there for hajj some years ago...what memories
> 
> The "mosque" (haram el makki) is really a pearl...with ground all marble and all time cleaned with special vehicules
> ...


Well actually they prefer building ugly skyscrapers


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't like it. Looks like some kind of religious Disneyland.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> interesting pics of a city I most likely will neve see in real life


I thought you were planning on converting?


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

they fucked up this beautiful city with those so called skyscrapers!

couple years ago, the medival Turkish Ottoman castle was demolished here to build a skyscraper instead.

i like this city but im mad at these people. they re killing all the magic.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

woow,so dense!
amazing!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Doukan said:


> they fucked up this beautiful city with those so called skyscrapers!
> 
> couple years ago, the medival Turkish Ottoman castle was demolished here to build a skyscraper instead.
> 
> i like this city but im mad at these people. they re killing all the magic.


actually they demolished the turkish castle due to their hatred of ottoman empire. this no-brainer Saud Family poisoned by the so called hero, 'Lawrence of Arabia' destroy everything related to turkish...until today, the family is still no-brainer...

btw, a nice bunch of photos....kay:


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

does anyone can tell me what is that black structure in middle of the square, I'd like to know what thing is inside that.


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

its called the kabba...known as house of Abraham....


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Nainawaaz said:


> its called the kabba...known as house of Abraham....


thanks,but I'd like to know what is "inside", maybe any burial,or tumb??


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> Very beautiful. I'm not Muslim but I'll figure out a way to visit this place even if *I have to fake *being Muslim. After that I want to hop around Saudi Arabia on Saudi Arabian MD-90's. JED, RUH, MED, TUU, AHB and DMM here I come.


Lol, :lol::lol:


----------

